# Buckhorn sights on Rossi lever gun



## AM1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, here's my problem. I have Rossi R92 .357 magnum levergun with 16 1/2" barrel. It groups great. I am using Federal 158 grain soft-points exclusively (as I have heard that pistol-chambered levers are very finicky about what they shoot well). As I said, it groups really tight at 50 yards.........but 6-8" high. It has the buckhorn sights and I have the rear as low as it will go on the elevator ramp and still hitting way high. If I remove the elevator ramp completely and let the rear sight just rest on the barrel, will that lower my shots enough?


----------



## transfixer (Jul 25, 2017)

Obviously you can try that,  I had an older Winchester 94 that I did that to for a while, till I found the correct elevator I needed.  In doing a quick google search it appears other owners of the Rossi 92 have had the same problem,  there are a few different aftermarket sights available to correct the problem.


----------



## jmoser (Jul 25, 2017)

Get a taller front sight.
Better yet switch to a receiver mounted peep with a matching taller front and be amazed.
Skinner sights are ideal for lever guns; Williams has good options too.

But yes - you can just remove the elevator slide and let the rear blade sit down.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 26, 2017)

Simple enough to try. However, I installed peeps on my Henrys. Makes hitting the mark much easier for these worn out eyes.

Haven't looked at the Rossi sight so don't know for sure, but my Henry's had removable inserts that could be removed/flipped/motified adjusted for height - slightly. If it's stamped steel, you can simple take a needle file and carefully deepen the notch then reblue, also quite simple to do. Make sure you keep the ramp incase you change favorite loads or get the notch a little too deep.


----------



## TJay (Jul 26, 2017)

Steve's Gunz in Texas do a lot of work on Rossi's and they have a peep swap-out for the safety. It's possible the front sight would have to be modified too but they carry lots of sight options and a blank for the rear sight as well.


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 27, 2017)

TJay said:


> Steve's Gunz in Texas do a lot of work on Rossi's and they have a peep swap-out for the safety. It's possible the front sight would have to be modified too but they carry lots of sight options and a blank for the rear sight as well.



I got my Rossi years ago from Steve's Gunz and it is one of my favorites.  I had him put a Williams peep sight on mine.

BUT, you can order taller front sights pretty cheap and try that before going to a  more expensive peep sight.  

If you like your rear sight, I'd measure the current front sight and order a new one, one increment taller.   Be sure to measure the size of the dovetail.  some are wider than others.

http://www.thesixgunjournal.net/improve-the-oem-sights-on-your-rossipuma-model-92/


----------

